# Jelousy? :/



## RedRaven (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi! 

A friend of mine has 4 budgies, but her first budgie is verry jelous of any time she spends with the others. (It has been alone for years prior)

Right now she is in a possition where she sells and buy birds like crazy becuase she knows he can only work with one bird at the time, and having 4 is creating a lot fo screaming, fighting etc wich she cant have. But she wants to be a breeder (therefor buying birds she wants t breed...), and selling this bird is just to hard for her. I promized her I'd look up some videos for her on how to work with him to let other birds be with her, or atleast, be in the cage without screaming his head of if somebody else was to be close to her. But I cant find any at all! 

Do you guys know of any videos that might help her?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She needs to house the budgie on his own -- not in with any other budgies. 
If he is that jealous and possessive, he needs to be on his own as the aggression will end up as bullying, intimidating behavior toward any other budgies.

If your friend has questions about her birds, please ask her to join the forum to ask them.

Thanks! 
FaeryBee (Deborah)
Talk Budgies Administrator*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm very sorry to say this, but if your friend is already feeling so overwhelmed by having just 4 budgies and only one of them is currently giving her problems due to aggressive behaviour, then I don't think your friend is ready for the full challenges of having a bigger flock, not to mention breeding budgies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I totally agree with aluz on this matter. :thumbsup:*


----------



## RedRaven (Nov 17, 2014)

So do I, But I cant do much about it in generall more than to tip her and give her information when she needs it :/ And she has, in the past months bought and sold over 20 birds due to him (He is only getting worse every time :/) He workes well with a female but not anyone else (wich is the problem as she cant keep only 2 birds without buying a new one within a week U-U) 

I want him to get a bit better so that she dosnt keep buying and selling birds like she is doing, its not healthy for the birds! (And no, she doesnt quarentine the birds, just pop them right in with eachother.... (Although after some explaining she atleast keeps them in separate cages :/


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I don't feel it is appropriate for the forum to be offering advice to people who are not members. 
Your friend needs to learn about best practices and the only way that is going to happen is if she takes the initiative to do so.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your are very right, it's not healthy for the budgies to be kept in such conditions and in a state of constant stress. 
The whole flock is at risk of suffering physical and mental damage and the same goes for the aggressive male budgie who by now must have deep rooted mental issues.
The only way to work with a pet bird who has severe behavioural problems related to aggression is by isolating this bird from the flock and to have one-on-one intensive training sessions with the goal of having this budgie to bond with the owner and to use positive reinforcement skills to hopefully rehabilitate the bird or at least to diminish the aggression.
Even if training goes well, this doesn't mean the bird will necessarily be able to live in a bigger flock environment and in this case common sense should be applied and a permanent decision should be made in terms of providing long term harmony and happiness within the flock and this problematic budgie who clearly doesn't do well when housed with multiple birds.

The best thing you can do for your friend in order to avoid future heartache and taking in account all pet birds involved is to have a serious talk with her, and to try to discourage her from keeping pet birds and breeding them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*In addition to the information aluz has provided, it is never advisable to breed a budgie with aggressive tendencies.*


----------

